# North Korea's Kim sets denuclearization time line, prompting thanks from Trump



## Doc7505 (Sep 6, 2018)

*North Korea's Kim sets denuclearization time line, prompting thanks from Trump*​‎https://www.reuters.com/article/us-n...-idUSKCN1LM07M
6 Sep 2018 -- Hyonhee Shin, Susan Heavey
SEOUL/WASHINGTON (Reuters) - North Korea’s Kim Jong Un has given his first time line for denuclearization, aiming for the end of U.S. President Donald Trump’s first term, Seoul officials said on Thursday, prompting thanks from Trump who said they would “get it done together”. Kim and South Korean President Moon Jae-in will also meet in Pyongyang on Sept. 18-20 for a third summit and discuss “practical measures” toward denuclearization, Moon’s national security adviser, Chung Eui-yong, said a day after meeting Kim. The summit could provide renewed momentum to talks over denuclearization between North Korea and the United States, after Trump... “Looks like Kim is trying to wash away worries that talks could stall or fail, knowing well that Washington is losing patience,” said Koh Yu-hwan, a professor of North Korean Studies at Dongguk University in Seoul. 
“Kim also made it clear that he needs some kind of proof Trump has abandoned the U.S.’s hostile policy before moving toward denuclearization. Kim is trying to prove his sincerity.”........ Trump welcomed Kim’s remarks in a trademark Tweet. 
“Kim Jong Un of North Korea proclaims ‘unwavering faith in President Trump.’ Thank you to Chairman Kim. We will get it done together!” Trump wrote.



~~~~~~
Good news for America and the world is bad news for Progressive Democrats that have been attempting to bring down this administration. Hmm...…, Is there ANYBODY in the Fifth Columnist Media who can say the same? Honestly?​


----------



## OldLady (Sep 6, 2018)

Doc7505 said:


> *North Korea's Kim sets denuclearization time line, prompting thanks from Trump*​‎https://www.reuters.com/article/us-n...-idUSKCN1LM07M
> 6 Sep 2018 -- Hyonhee Shin, Susan Heavey
> SEOUL/WASHINGTON (Reuters) - North Korea’s Kim Jong Un has given his first time line for denuclearization, aiming for the end of U.S. President Donald Trump’s first term, Seoul officials said on Thursday, prompting thanks from Trump who said they would “get it done together”. Kim and South Korean President Moon Jae-in will also meet in Pyongyang on Sept. 18-20 for a third summit and discuss “practical measures” toward denuclearization, Moon’s national security adviser, Chung Eui-yong, said a day after meeting Kim. The summit could provide renewed momentum to talks over denuclearization between North Korea and the United States, after Trump... “Looks like Kim is trying to wash away worries that talks could stall or fail, knowing well that Washington is losing patience,” said Koh Yu-hwan, a professor of North Korean Studies at Dongguk University in Seoul.
> “Kim also made it clear that he needs some kind of proof Trump has abandoned the U.S.’s hostile policy before moving toward denuclearization. Kim is trying to prove his sincerity.”........ Trump welcomed Kim’s remarks in a trademark Tweet.
> ...


From your article (very informative, thank you):

_North Korea has refused to even start discussions about defining denuclearization or other key terms such as “verifiable” and “irreversible”, and has insisted the United States must first agree to simultaneous steps to reduce economic pressure._

This is the same old same old from North Korea, and the US is continuing to be blind to the fact that of course NoKo won't denuclearize until we take our nuke capabilities out of the area.  Which we won't do until they do....

I hope for a success as much as anyone, but it's pretty early for you to be gloating over Trump's "successes" here.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *North Korea's Kim sets denuclearization time line, prompting thanks from Trump*​‎https://www.reuters.com/article/us-n...-idUSKCN1LM07M
> ...




~~~~~~
Yet, there have been steps forward and so far there has been more advances toward denuclearization than presidents before Trump. To deny this is not logical. 
We all understand the Left's reasoning as negative  and pessimism. Looking at the glass as half full has never been the attitude of the Left and you just proved it.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 6, 2018)

Doc7505 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Really?  Like I said, I hope it works out, but NoKo wants us off the peninsula and our nuclear toys far away.   Please don't hold your breath waiting for that.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



~~~~~~
I don't believe that anyone in America accepts that this is the end of our problems or that Lil Kim has rolled over on his back in submission. This is but just the baby steps in the process. Much more is expected to come. Seems that some people expect too much too soon. That said, what did Obama do in his eight to stop or negotiate with NorKor.  Nada, zilch, zero.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 6, 2018)

Man. Some people will return to a poisoned well over and over.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 6, 2018)

But there was no indication that Kim had offered concrete steps toward giving up his nuclear arsenal, something some U.S. officials have said privately they doubt he is willing to do.

“Kim just owns Trump. He knows his mark,” Vipin Narang, a political scientist at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology who specializes in nuclear issues, said in a message on Twitter.


----------



## McRocket (Sep 11, 2018)

Doc7505 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



Please name one concrete, verified, irreversible thing that North Korea has done for denuclearization since Trump has been in office?

And the destroying of the testing sites means little as they apparently were going to destroy them anyway - as they did not need them any longer. Anyway, they are just holes in the ground...can always re-dig those.

Other then more empty promises - which Trump seemed to swallow whole - I can think of nothing.


BTW - I will commend Trump for stopping the join military exercises with the South...they were moronic and did nothing but piss off/scare the North.
 Plus, apparently, before he was talked out of it (according to Woodward's new book 'Fear'), Trump was going to remove all U.S. troops from the South. That would have been an outstanding thing to do.
 Were I NK, I would not give up my nukes either until American forces had left the South (who technically, is still at war with the North).

However, Trump also was apparently going to tweet that all US non-military personnel were going home from South Korea - before he was stopped from doing. That could have been DISASTROUS at it sounds like the South is getting ready for war/to attack.
 And his insults to Kim do nothing to help bring peace.

So, Trump has been a mixed bag on North Korea.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 11, 2018)

McRocket wrote:  "Please name one concrete, verified, irreversible thing that North Korea has done for denuclearization since Trump has been in office?"

Answer: He is not launching rockets and threatening the U.S. and countries surrounding NK.


----------

